# contact controller



## boyaka (Oct 10, 2009)

i am thinking it will be cheaper that to connecting packs of batteries connected in pallel then connect each pack in series and using relays to choose whether to use 12 or 24 or 36 ect volts i have read in places that amps are pulled by the motor so i will not have to worry about controlling current i am wondering if this will work
if need i will draw a wiring diagram
*
*


----------



## Stunt Driver (May 14, 2009)

Read thru this - should help.
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/non-pwm-controller-discussion-27537.html
unless you mean something else, then better draw a diagram. you have to contol voltage or current to drive.


I'm using combo of free 48V forklift controller (can help get one) and switch couple more batts on top.

Good for a free controller, but far from perfect. Plus, not sure how long will contactors survive.


----------



## boyaka (Oct 10, 2009)

-----------------------------
l ........... l......... l................ l
M----b---r---b---r-----b-----r

dashes are wires m is motor b is batter and r is relay the . mean nothing i needed a spacer 
the idea is that the battery would be a pack of batterys in pallal and each pack is wired in seires for the relay i put in this system when powered off they are connecting the next battery 
the relays cant do that but i found a way around it but for simple i put it as this way
http://www.google.com/products?hl=e...esult_group&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CBMQzAMwAA this are the relay planning on using


----------



## Lee Hart (Oct 16, 2009)

boyaka said:


> i am thinking it will be cheaper that to connecting packs of batteries connected in pallel then connect each pack in series and using relays to choose whether to use 12 or 24 or 36 ect volts i have read in places that amps are pulled by the motor so i will not have to worry about controlling current i am wondering if this will work
> if need i will draw a wiring diagram



Boyaka, I think what you are looking for is a contactor controller (or its slightly higher tech version, the rectactor controller). These are very simple controllers that switch the batteries into various series/parallel combinations to get different voltages and thus speeds. See

http://www.evdl.org/docs/rectactor.pdf


----------



## evsource (Mar 23, 2009)

Lee Hart said:


> Boyaka, I think what you are looking for is a contactor controller (or its slightly higher tech version, the rectactor controller). These are very simple controllers that switch the batteries into various series/parallel combinations to get different voltages and thus speeds. See
> 
> http://www.evdl.org/docs/rectactor.pdf


Lee Hart has joined the DIY forum?! I'm sure I'll be spending more time now paying attention to his wisdom!

-Ryan


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

His first post was October 2010, but in any case mighty glad to see posts from Lee!

Byoka: Contactors are expensive enough that voltage switching is usually done only on low voltage EVs, and just one voltage step, like 24 and 48V. That can work great for a city EV but it would be challenging to make a highway capable EV that way.

BTW I'm running contactors at the moment, for 48V. It's OK for a city car. My sepex motor idles at 1600 rpm, so I just switch it on and shift gears to change speeds. Version 2.0 of the car will be more sophisticated!


evsource said:


> Lee Hart has joined the DIY forum?! I'm sure I'll be spending more time now paying attention to his wisdom!


----------

